# disciplining a goat?



## perplexed (Apr 12, 2008)

I've had my mama goat and her two kids for a month now. She was super sweet in the beginning and now she is starting to butt me and hook me with her horns. She isn't highly aggressive, mostly she just gives me a push when I am separating her kids from her at night. She does try at other times too. Is she pushing me to see what my boundaries are?

I smack her in the nose when she does it. Are there any other ways of dealing with a goat to actually teach them?


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

Some people might disagree, but they are "dumb" animals and don't understand corrections (unlike a dog or other "smart" animal). All you'll teach her is to be hand shy or scared of you. Try using a long stick to keep her back away from you to minimize her contact with you. I'm sure those horns don't feel too good!


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

perplexed keep doing what your doing be persistent goats can be stubborn but they can learn manners....give them and inch and they will take a mile.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I definitely believe that they can learn. Bring a spray bottle in with you and blast her everytime she invades your space or butts you. I think smacking her face may be like butting to her and she may take it as a challenge. if she continues (and you're physically able), grab her and flip her on her side or back next time and hold her down for a minute. She needs to get that you're the boss.

Or, ground her from her cell phone for a week. That works great for my teenagers...


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

squirt bottle usually works. or....while your carrying their water buckets and they crowd you......dump the bucket on their head, and you will instantly get soaking wet goats standing and watching from a distance as you casually open the gate to bring the now refilled bucket back in.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Goats are smarter than dogs, actually, and I say this having trained both. However, they're not "cooperative" animals and they have absolutely no desire to please you, like a horse or dog might. 

Make it unpleasant for her to butt you, and establish you're above her in the pecking order, and she'll quit. I tend to very firmly smack noses for butting, and I've never had a goat get head shy. If you look at how they treat each other, a swift slap is NOTHING compared to the way goats beat on each other to establish pecking order. 

A squirt gun only works as long as you have the squirt gun in your hands.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Spend some time watching your goats. In a herd you will have an alpha goat, or a boss goat, but the other goats pretty consistently challenge her. What benefit they get out of being the alpha goat, I don't know ... it doesn't bring them extra food but it keeps them pretty busy having to keep the other goats in line.

And I think goats, or at least _my_ goats perceive us their human caretakers as simply "ugly, two-legged goats". They don't really recognize that there are boundaries between them and people. Mine seem shocked every time I go through the gate, as if they're saying, "Why is HE allowed out there in the orchard and we aren't?"

So while you're going to have to discipline your goats, it's my experience that it never really stops. They never really stop trying to do something they want to do.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Goats are to farm animals as cats are to domestic animals. 

Intelligent and independent.

I recommend the spray water bottle.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

A loud, firm "NO" accompanied by a good smack works for my horned goat whenever she decided she'd like to challenge me. You have to MEAN IT, too. 

NeHi


----------



## BothFeet (Dec 3, 2007)

Its never occured to me to try to discipline a goat, they seem too stubborn. My strategey is to go in the pen already on the offensive. We bring food in white buckets and white bucket = chow time. I usually wade into the pen holding my feeding buckets high and kneeing and hip checking the little monsters so they wont push me over.

DQ: LOVE the water bucket! Tomorrow I am going to fill one of the white buckets with water!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks I needed this info too... water in bucket... to funny... can't wait to go back down there


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Rose said:


> Goats are to farm animals as cats are to domestic animals.
> 
> Intelligent and independent.


Exactly what I was getting ready to post. Goats aren't remotely stupid. They just don't live to please people...just like cats


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

I never said they were stupid ... my grandfather refered to herd animals like goats and sheep as "dumb", in that they rely on us for care. 

Thought this was an interesting little link and a funny story about this persons trials with her goat.

http://www.emmitsburg.net/archive_list/articles/misc/goat_tails/dumb_animalsr.htm


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I pop my goat on the rear the hardness depends on the deed done. Stomping my doelings head in the mud trying to murder her got a punch in the cheek which made her pouty for a couple days. She never attempted that again and loves me to death now. That was the worse thing they had ever done. Second might be knocking me in the mud to which they got a pop. They learned fast that I don't like to be pushed down in mud. We haven't had anything like this happen in a while in like 2 months. I think there was a disagreement in goat role and them knowing I am boss yet friend here not your slave to which eats mud every morning. Now everything has been smooth and I may give a slight pop for not getting down off the gate after I said it over and over. I try not to displine unless nesscessary. They love me and I love them!


----------



## perplexed (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks all! I talked with the guy I got them from and he recommends going after them like I am going to kill them and then she'll get the message. We'll see how it goes, I have no idea how to go after a goat but I guess I'll just imagine she hurt my child instead of me. 

I did squirt her with the hose once and she did not like it one bit so I guess I'll get a water bottle.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ever notice how goats try to get away with different things with different people? My goats bully my 11 year old son when he goes to feed them in ways they would never attempt to bully me. So they certainly are capable of learning boundaries. It's your job to set those boundaries and be consistent.

Mine have tended to get rough treatment when they misbehave to any serious degree. A boot or an open-handed slap on the rump is my preferred method. I consider certain things (like jumping up on me when I'm carrying something they think is food) to be serious offenses in need of correction. Just getting in my way when I'm in the pasture earns them verbal rebukes, which they have learned sometimes precede a butt-slap. I do not like to punish excessively because I feel it contributes to milking problems. The goat should always feel comfortable and safe around me, and setting consistent boundaries helps them to do so.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Ever notice how goats try to get away with different things with different people? My goats bully my 11 year old son when he goes to feed them in ways they would never attempt to bully me. So they certainly are capable of learning boundaries. It's your job to set those boundaries and be consistent.
> 
> Mine have tended to get rough treatment when they misbehave to any serious degree. A boot or an open-handed slap on the rump is my preferred method. I consider certain things (like jumping up on me when I'm carrying something they think is food) to be serious offenses in need of correction. Just getting in my way when I'm in the pasture earns them verbal rebukes, which they have learned sometimes precede a butt-slap. I do not like to punish excessively because I feel it contributes to milking problems. The goat should always feel comfortable and safe around me, and setting consistent boundaries helps them to do so.


I have had goats misbehave being milked by other people. My one doe was so upset she would get off the milkstand foot in bucket and went all the way to a half quart in milk production and she is a gallon a day milker. For me she is a total angel and gives 1 quart 1/2 in good times.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

FWIW, I've teach my goats (and my pack goats weigh more than me and tend to be a rough bunch) to "back!" on command for a treat. So if for some reason I'm in the pen with food, and they're mobbing me, all I have to do is yell, "Back!" and the whole herd starts backing way from me. 

I don't usually enter the pen with food, however. Treats are given over the gate and none of mine get grain. When I do have to give grain (pregant does, etc) I pour it over the fence into a pre-positioned pan. I like to pick my battles, and this is one I don't need to have. 

-- Leva


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Just curious but why are you separating them at night at a month old? Is this how you prepare to wean the kids? Asking because I used to begin to wean my foals like that. Start feeding them in their own stall and then for the whole night, etc. I was just wondering.
How's your doe acting now?



perplexed said:


> I've had my mama goat and her two kids for a month now. She was super sweet in the beginning and now she is starting to butt me and hook me with her horns. She isn't highly aggressive, mostly she just gives me a push when I am separating her kids from her at night. She does try at other times too. Is she pushing me to see what my boundaries are?
> 
> I smack her in the nose when she does it. Are there any other ways of dealing with a goat to actually teach them?


----------



## perplexed (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry to not be clear KimM, I've had them for a month but they were two months old when I got them, maybe even a bit older. I did it so I could have the morning milk.

I got a new mama yesterday who is the queen goat and my younger mama isn't challenging me anymore.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Ohhh, gotcha! That's one way to put a goat in it's place! Glad she's behaving now. 



perplexed said:


> Sorry to not be clear KimM, I've had them for a month but they were two months old when I got them, maybe even a bit older. I did it so I could have the morning milk.
> 
> I got a new mama yesterday who is the queen goat and my younger mama isn't challenging me anymore.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I think sometimes having a little herd of goats is like having a little herd of 2 year old humans.
Very mischievous, curious, and needing to learn their boundaries.
I use a stick on the nose or butt, depending on what the offense is, if no stick is handy, an open hand works.

Also, I have one girl that is a total pain for any of the guys to milk, and a dream for me. Go figure!
They also terrorize my 8 yr old DS and are little angels for my 10 yr old DD.

Yep, just like 2 year olds.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

I agree with cjb.
My buck butted me all of twice. Both times I grabbed him, taking him off his feed onto his side. I laid on him until he relaxed/quit struggling. The first time he was about 5 months old. The second time he tried it was several months later when he had reached his adult size. I did the same thing. Since then, I get respect and hugs when I enter the yard. He hugs me by gently putting his forehead into my thighs to receive a good scratching. Then walks away.


----------



## Lacamama (4 mo ago)

perplexed said:


> I've had my mama goat and her two kids for a month now. She was super sweet in the beginning and now she is starting to butt me and hook me with her horns. She isn't highly aggressive, mostly she just gives me a push when I am separating her kids from her at night. She does try at other times too. Is she pushing me to see what my boundaries are?
> 
> I smack her in the nose when she does it. Are there any other ways of dealing with a goat to actually teach them?


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

Seriously?!! Why is the first reaction everyone has to hit/beat their animal as a "discipline"? In the first place, if they are raised properly and trained when young, you won't have problems like that. Secondly, if you hit them, you are challenging them right back and causing worse behavior. Do NOT hit your goat in the face, do NOT shove them and unless
absolutely necessary do NOT grab horns as handles. 
I have raised goats for 20+ years, have raised dozens and only had issues a very few times. A squirt bottle works great, if you have to, put some vinegar in it. Water usually works fine. 
If your doe is only aggressive when you are removing her kids, she is doing her job of protecting her kids. I would suggest you catch and tie her before removing the kids.

And for those who are hitting, kicking and stomping your goats to get results, you reap what you sow. I am flabbergasted at some of these suggestions.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Old old old thread. Cool your jets.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

Yeah, I realized that. My bad. But whether or not it is, I still feel the same way. I would not treat any animal the way some of these people suggested they have been doing.
Not on my farm. Ever.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

BadOregon said:


> Yeah, I realized that. My bad. But whether or not it is, I still feel the same way. I would not treat any animal the way some of these people suggested they have been doing.
> Not on my farm. Ever.


Goats are very physical animals. While I do not recommend striking the animals, I believe that they do respond to physical pressure in your response to their behaviors. Have to use the language they use. Observe how they interact with each other. Their language is physical, and they "shout" with their physicality.

If a goat is pushing me around, I take them down. BOOM. On the ground, and we hang out there until goat realizes they will be allowed up when I decide they're sufficiently chill to behave. 

It is rare that it happens, but no one gets hurt, and the goat understands the physical response. 

The rest of the time, snacks and cuddles get results, but the animal has be in a chill mindset for it to work. Therefore, it is important to go out to the herd when all is calm, hang out, share goodies, and enjoy a pleasant visit.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

We will just have to agree to disagree. I have had goats all of my adult life (and as a kid in 4-H) and have never had occasion to "take one down". I have had multiple bucks
and still have not had issue.

I will say that I spend a LOT more time with my goats than most people. I am in the barn probably 4 hours a day minimum, every day. They are handled from birth and taught that certain behaviors are not appropriate with the two legged being that feeds them. I did once have a ram sheep that was mean. He went to a new home.  

I stand by my statement. Not on my farm. Ever.


----------



## campbellmr999 (5 mo ago)

If I fence off a fruit tree they see it as a sign that something is tasty there and try their best to get at it.
They dont try and demolish trees that I leave unfenced.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

BadOregon said:


> Seriously?!! Why is the first reaction everyone has to hit/beat their animal as a "discipline"? In the first place, if they are raised properly and trained when young, you won't have problems like that. Secondly, if you hit them, you are challenging them right back and causing worse behavior. Do NOT hit your goat in the face, do NOT shove them and unless
> absolutely necessary do NOT grab horns as handles.
> I have raised goats for 20+ years, have raised dozens and only had issues a very few times. A squirt bottle works great, if you have to, put some vinegar in it. Water usually works fine.
> If your doe is only aggressive when you are removing her kids, she is doing her job of protecting her kids. I would suggest you catch and tie her before removing the kids.
> ...


I agree, you should never beat your goats. One good whack with a baseball bat should do the trick.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

To be completely honest, I just wouldn't keep an animal that caused me that much grief. If it became necessary to resort to physical violence, the 
offender would either be rehomed or eaten. Life is waaaay too short to have to worry about being injured while tending my animals. 

As mentioned, I did have a ram sheep that turned mean. He went to a ranch that had acres of fields and let their sheep range. Last I heard, he
was happy as a pig in a poke and they were pleased with his progeny.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Animals aren't nice to each other, sometimes a pinch or strike or flop is their language. I would digress with roosters, meanies are to be eaten.


----------



## Orchardsmith (5 mo ago)

Why is it necessary to separate the kids at night? If this is the only thing she objects to . . .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Orchardsmith said:


> Why is it necessary to separate the kids at night? If this is the only thing she objects to . . .


Morning milking. If the kids nurse overnight the humans get no milk in the morning.


----------



## Orchardsmith (5 mo ago)

Maybe it's time to wean?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Orchardsmith said:


> Maybe it's time to wean?


The original post was from 2008. I think those kids are weaned by now.


----------



## Orchardsmith (5 mo ago)

Well, then it's way past time to wean.


----------



## Orchardsmith (5 mo ago)

Ah, That's a joke, son!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

So was mine 😉 Foghorn.


----------

